# Threw another CEL...



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Just something to look out for. Threw a system too lean code from bank 1. I pulled the MAF out and sprayed some brake cleaner on the sensor. Looked like some oil from the filter got on to it. Anyway I reinstalled into my zzp sri and the code disappeared. Quick and easy fix.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

my SRI-V is having the same issue. Throwing out a "too lean" code i think.

They reckon air is getting in past the MAF?

Was this your actual fix?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes. If it is bank one something is up before the MAF sensor. There was some oil from the filter that got through and the brake cleaner took it right off. Do not touch the sensor with anything. A non-chlorinated brake cleaner or an electronic contact cleaner works best just let it evaporate completely before reinstalling. I was planning on clearing the code when I was done but it already cleared itself.


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

I recommend installing a dry filter. Oiled filters actually let more dirt pass through until they actually build up some dirt. As you found out, the oil will also foul the MAF sensor and will also stick to the compressor of a turbo. This can become a very bad combo for a turbo system, the dirt will get through a clean filter and will cause damage, the oil on the compressor will reduce its speed causing it to be less efficient. Oiled filters on a N/A engine will still foul out a MAF, but also coat the entire intake system with oil and cause a build up that reduces air flow.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

AEM Air Intakes - Cold Air Intake and Short Ram Air Intake Systems

makes dry performance filters. And i've already spoken with their customer service people, they aren't planning on making any panel filters for the cruze.

But they do have conical ones.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

horsehaulin said:


> I recommend installing a dry filter. Oiled filters actually let more dirt pass through until they actually build up some dirt. As you found out, the oil will also foul the MAF sensor and will also stick to the compressor of a turbo. This can become a very bad combo for a turbo system, the dirt will get through a clean filter and will cause damage, the oil on the compressor will reduce its speed causing it to be less efficient. Oiled filters on a N/A engine will still foul out a MAF, but also coat the entire intake system with oil and cause a build up that reduces air flow.


A lot of the issues you described are on improperly oiled filters. And the coating would be negligible at best and cause no noticeable difference in flow. 

Also, I still find it silly when O2 sensors are still labeled by a bank in the PCM coding when it's an inline motor. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

Its the damage they cause to turbo's, and any oil in a intake is going to pose a problem. I have rebuilt a ton of diesel engines, ranging from a performance build in a LD pickup to a handful of HD engines in Class 6-8 trucks and its always the same in the turbo area. The oiled filtered engines sustain wear on the compressor cover and wheel itself, well above that of a dry filtered truck.


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> A lot of the issues you described are on improperly oiled filters.


Happens with brand new out of the box filters too. K&N funked up a MAF in a 98 GMC of mine back in 99. Dealer replaced it under warrenty and it happened another three months later. I also learned the brake clean trick after the second one was cleaned by the tech. I now clean at every oil change with MAF sensor cleaner from NAPA, and only run dry filters now, namely AFE's.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

You can buy genuine MAF cleaner from O'Reilly's pretty cheap. I tried it on a different car (didn't help) but I was afraid to use something generic for fear of damaging the MAF or O2 sensors.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

horsehaulin said:


> Its the damage they cause to turbo's, and any oil in a intake is going to pose a problem. I have rebuilt a ton of diesel engines, ranging from a performance build in a LD pickup to a handful of HD engines in Class 6-8 trucks and its always the same in the turbo area. The oiled filtered engines sustain wear on the compressor cover and wheel itself, well above that of a dry filtered truck.


This I agree with 100%. When we made the switch from particle seperators to K&N on our birds we found ourselves constantly cleaning compressor wheels. The carbon that would build up after rocket fire would stick to the compressor wheel and cause enough problems to cause high TGTs and sometimes fail power assurance checks. When we just used the particle seperators our compressor cleaning requirement was down considerably. However we had to do a lot of blade blending :angry:



horsehaulin said:


> Happens with brand new out of the box filters too. K&N funked up a MAF in a 98 GMC of mine back in 99. Dealer replaced it under warrenty and it happened another three months later. I also learned the brake clean trick after the second one was cleaned by the tech. I now clean at every oil change with MAF sensor cleaner from NAPA, and only run dry filters now, namely AFE's.


This I don't so much agree with because my experiences have been better. I don't doubt though that issues have come up from this though. I've just yet to expereince any issues and have had better results. Those are on N/A applications and not turbine related however.


----------

